# No arranca PC escritorio



## osky440 (Sep 9, 2014)

Hola Colegas,mi PC de escritorio se murió.Ayer quité la tapa para una limpieza y verificar que tipo de memoria tenía y sus características,para ello las retiré,son DDR2 DIMM de 667 Mhz,una que vino con la máquina de 512Kb y la otra de 1Gb que hice instalar hace años,la idea es quitar la de 512 y reemplazarla por una de 2 Gb para lograr mayor velocidad,simultaneamente quité la pila de 3 voltios CR2032 para verificarla.Aclaro que desconecté la ficha de alimentación y pulsé el encendido frontal a botón 10 seg. para descargar capacitores, pero no desconecté el cable del monitor LED ,conector VGA.
Hoy instalo todo de nuevo,conecto a la línea, y nada, monitor no acusa recibo,solo enciende el led del boton de encendido y brevemente el led de la lectora,el cooler del micro funciona,pero ningún sonido de arranque.Que comandos debo ejecutar desde el teclado para que vuelva a la vida, que hice mal. Agradezco sus respuestas. ...


----------



## Cdma System (Sep 9, 2014)

Buenas, ¿tenés conocimientos de hardware y software informático?


----------



## jmth (Sep 9, 2014)

Ir desconectando aparatos hasta que arranque puede ser una opción, me ha servido más de una vez, cuando las cosas no se ven a simple vista.


----------



## papirrin (Sep 9, 2014)

Dejala como estaba, puede que no soporte una memoria de 2GB. ¿ya lo intentaste?


----------



## osky440 (Sep 9, 2014)

Carezco de conocimientos de software, de hardware algo conozco.Un programa que corri en esa maquina me arrojó que el banco de memorias me acepta hasta 4Gb máximo (2x2Gb).


----------



## papirrin (Sep 9, 2014)

Pero tengo entendido que tienen que ser pares, o sea que no pudes meter una de 1GB y una de 2GB...  o una cosa asi, dale una checada a eso, en alguna parte lo lei XD


----------



## osky440 (Sep 9, 2014)

Seguí la sugerencia de un colega, desconecté todo, volví a conectar y sigue igual.


----------



## papirrin (Sep 9, 2014)

¿de que sugerencia hablas? ¿de cual colega?

ya lo cheque y si tienen que se pares e incluso de las mismas caracteristicas (velocidad  etc)

segun esta respuesta:

https://mx.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20070820122629AAA2ZtL


----------



## osky440 (Sep 9, 2014)

Hasta ayer funcionó con memorias de 512Kb y 1024Kb, que obviamente no son pares,sin embargo la de 1Gb me la instaló un técnico en informática que sabe de hard y de soft,no se que conflicto de compatibilidad puede aparecer al no ser memorias de a pares.Lo que sé es que funcionó sin inconvenientes con esa configuración.


----------



## papirrin (Sep 9, 2014)

Bueno.... ya te di una orientacion....

mi sugerencia es que se la lleves al tecnico antes de que la revientes...si no ha sido demasiado tarde XD


----------



## Cdma System (Sep 9, 2014)

osky440 dijo:


> Seguí la sugerencia de un colega, desconecté todo, volví a conectar y sigue igual.





Ya en ese caso lo vas a tener que llevar a tú técnico amigo para que te la repare
PD: a mi siempre me funcionaron 2 memorias de distinta capacidad sin problemas


----------



## papirrin (Sep 9, 2014)

> a mi siempre me funcionaron 2 memorias de distinta capacidad sin problemas



depende del Mother board , no todas trabajan igual, digamos una de las mias solo soporta que sean pares.


----------



## osky440 (Sep 9, 2014)

El usuario jmth me sugirió desconectar y volver a conectar, y no pasó nada.Actualmente escribo en una notebock comprada hace un mes,como era lenta ,con RAM de 2 Gb,bastante escaso, HDD de 500Gb, le agregé otra memoria King. de 2 Gb,1333 (10600),DDR3,SO-DIMM,usada, y ahora vuela.Eso de que las memorias deberían ser de a pares respecto a su capacidad para no tener incompatibilidades de procesos es un tanto teórico.Insisto que mo desktop funcionó así durante años sin problemas.Buena data la info del Yahoo respuestas.Gracias. Pero todo sigue igual.


----------



## papirrin (Sep 9, 2014)

pregunto de nuevo... que creo no me respondiste...

¿ya le pusiste las mismas que tenia cuando funcionaba bien y ahora no funciona?


----------



## osky440 (Sep 9, 2014)

Si papirrin, puse las mismas y en el mismo zócalo que tenían cuando las retiré, respetando posiciones. Puse la batería de 3V que entiendo solo comanda el reloj de la barra de tareas.


----------



## papirrin (Sep 9, 2014)

¿que marca y modelo de motherboard  es?


----------



## osky440 (Sep 9, 2014)

Aclaro que la     desktop tenía problemas de booteo,o sea de arranque.Me arrojaba en pantalla durante 1 seg.Invalid BOOT_INI file,Iniciando desde C:\Windows\, y una vez presentado el escritorio me indicaba: Reg Svr32- Error en Load Library("C:\DOCUME~1\Oscar\CONFIG~1\Temp\PC-OSCAR.cpl").No se puede encontrar el módulo especificado. > Aceptar. Luego carga Windows, y tenía problemas pues se frizaba el mouse ó los videos se pausaban 3~4 seg. y la navegación era incómoda.



Es un mother Asus P5VD2-VM SE, Celeron 420D


----------



## papirrin (Sep 9, 2014)

No te aparecia algo como error/de lectura y escritura demorada, esos sintomas de congelamiento me los hace una maquina que ya tiene el disco duro dañado pero me aparece un recuadro.

¿como anda tu disco duro?


----------



## torres.electronico (Sep 9, 2014)

papirrin dijo:


> Dejala como estaba, puede que no soporte una memoria de 2GB. ¿ya lo intentaste?



Papirrin, no es para contradecirte, pero si el bios acepta por decir, supongamos 1Gb, y la memoria ram que le colocamos es de 2Gb, la maquina funciona  pero toma como velocidad de procesamiento el maximo que tiene por defecto el bios... Lo de las memorias pares en capaidad y velocidad, es solo valido para procesdores doble nucleo u mas; Lo que igualmnte se puede solucionar con un simple click desde msconfig... 
Como el autor menciona que no hace ruido, estoy suponiendo que tenia el piezo conectado anteriormente, y eso me preocupa mas aun, por que con el codigo beep, se podria entender mas rapido que esta pasando. O sea... si tiene el piezo conectado, y no hace nada, estamos hablando de que es un problema quizas a nivel BIOS... valla uno a saber que macana se mando cuando sabcaba la pila...
solucion a tu problema? delegar a una persona "idonea", por que puede ser millones de cosas...para sintetizar, no se te puede ayudar; Siempre volvemos al mismo punto... falta de conocimientos en el tema, y tener la maquina in situ para ver que problema fisico estas teniendo... 

*PD:* _aclarame si anteriormente hacia ruido la maquina al enceder (el bip ese que suelen hacer todas las maquinas)... Te pregunto esto, por que si no lo hacia, cabe una posibilidad de re-encarar el tema, pero para ello, despues se necesitaria el nombre y modelo del MB e indicarte donde conectar el buzer para escuchar el codigo beep_


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 9, 2014)

Hola osky440.
Te sugiero seguir estos pasos,
1 Haz un clear cmos . 
En el mother hay muy cerca de donde está la pila, un conector de 3 pines con un jumper de 2 pines. Quítalo de la posición en que está, y colócalo en los otros 2 o sea, si está entre 1 y 2, lo colocas entre 2 y 3, esto por aprox. 15 segundos.
Luego vuelves este jumper a su posición original.

A veces el mother se desconfigura por hacer cambios de hardware abruptos o incorrectos, (por cierto¿mediste la pila con un multímetro?).

2 Luego de esto, coloca solo una memoria, te recomiendo que comiences con la de 512MB.
Prueba en los dos slots, sin embrago te recomiendo el que este señalado con el número más bajo. (0-1-2-3 o si tiene solo 2 deben ser así 0-1 o podría ser 1-2 etc)

3 Si todo va bién, quitas la de 512, y colocas la de 1024.

4 Si todo va bién quitas la de 1024, y pruebas con la de 2048 (2 gigas) aquí podría volver a pasar que no te bootee  la máquina, pero no asustarse,  ya sabes cómo hacer el clear cmos.
El que la máquina no arranque con esa memoria podría deberse a : que la memoria no funcione, que no sea compatible (algunos mothers pueden soportar memorias más grandes, pero para eso deben actualizar su BIOS.

Por otra parte, si colocaste la memoria de 2 gigas en el lugar de la de 512megas, seguro fallaste en algo que es muy común.

Siempre conviene colocar la memoria de mayor capacidad, en el slot de número más bajo, y eso debe haber hecho el técnico cuando te colocó la de 1 giga, pero cuando actualizaste el hardware, debiste sacar la de 1 giga, y colocar en ese lugar la de 2.

Esto es muy elemental, fíjate que la memoria quede bién firme en su slot, y al colocarla debieras oír un click que harán cada traba de los extremos del slot.

Saludos.

Acabo de leer que tenías problemas antes, y podrían ser de HD como bién te dice papirrin, pero eso no debiera impedir el booteo.
Saludos.


----------



## torres.electronico (Sep 9, 2014)

p p p dijo:


> Te sugiero seguir estos pasos,
> 1 Haz un clear cmos .
> En el mother hay muy cerca de donde está la pila, un conector de 3 pines con un jumper de 2 pines. Quítalo de la posición en que está, y colócalo en los otros 2 o sea, si está entre 1 y 2, lo colocas entre 2 y 3, esto por aprox. 15 segundos.
> Luego vuelves este jumper a su posición original.
> ...



 Interesante.... no la tenia a ese TIP


----------



## papirrin (Sep 9, 2014)

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/socket775/P5RD2-VM/e2832_p5vd2-vm.pdf

como dato lee la seccion de memoria 1.7 y sobre todo el 1.7.2
hay una advertencia.


----------



## osky440 (Sep 9, 2014)

Antes de la leyenda descripta antes, me arrojaba: Error message-Enumerate Device Win32_BIOS Fail !!>Aceptar, y detrás de este mensaje el anterior antes citado.


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 9, 2014)

Repito, ¿mediste la pila (2032)?  o en su defecto, ¿la cambiaste por una nueva?


----------



## torres.electronico (Sep 9, 2014)

osky440 dijo:


> Aclaro que la     desktop tenía problemas de booteo,o sea de arranque.Me arrojaba en pantalla durante 1 seg.Invalid BOOT_INI file,Iniciando desde C:\Windows\, y una vez presentado el escritorio me indicaba: Reg Svr32- Error en Load Library("C:\DOCUME~1\Oscar\CONFIG~1\Temp\PC-OSCAR.cpl").No se puede encontrar el módulo especificado. > Aceptar. Luego carga Windows, y tenía problemas pues se frizaba el mouse ó los videos se pausaban 3~4 seg. y la navegación era incómoda.
> 
> 
> 
> Es un mother Asus P5VD2-VM SE, Celeron 420D



hno: no habia leido esto :cabezon:


----------



## osky440 (Sep 9, 2014)

torres, yo también me dedico, siempre lo hice en mi vida, a la electrónica. Deszconozco si el ingeniero que me armó la desktop le colocó el buzzer para orientar acorde a la cantidad y duracion de los pitidos, por donde orientarme. Mi configuración de origen es mother Asus P5VD2-VM SE, microprocesador Intel Celeron 420D,HDD 8oGb (espacio ocupado 74Gb),RAM 1.5Gb
Voy a proceder según indicas arrriba a ver si la resucito.Creo que mi error ,no pasa de ser creencia, fue retirar la bateria de 3V CR2032, creo que algo se desconfiguró.



La pila está en 3,2V, origen Japón, de la buenas que se consegían en plaza 6 años atras,la pc es del 2007, no la reemplazé la pila, y esta insertada correctamente.



Aclaro que aún no tengo la memoria de 2Gb que pensaría instalar,solo tiene colocadas las de 512Kb y la de 1024Kb, y así segirá por ahora.


----------



## torres.electronico (Sep 9, 2014)

muchas veces, con la voluntad y necesidad, no se logra nada...en algunos casos, rompemos mas de loq ue estaba y la presona que la tiene que reparar, tendra doble trabajo... lo que tenia, y lo que le hicimos... lo digo con buena onda


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 9, 2014)

osky440 dijo:


> Si papirrin, puse las mismas y en el mismo zócalo que tenían cuando las retiré, respetando posiciones. *Puse la batería de 3V que entiendo solo comanda el reloj de la barra de tareas*.



 

La pila, está para mantener las configuraciones del BIOS(Basic Input/Output System)

Cuando haces el clear cmos, borras esa configuración, pero como la máquina no arranca, *te sugerí hacerlo, para borrar alguna chapuza que pudieras haber hecho*.

Saludos.


----------



## osky440 (Sep 9, 2014)

No tengo conocimientos de soft,sin embargo cuando una vez mi máquina se emperro, recurrí al Windows XP que me grabo en DVD el técnico en informática que me la atendía,ahora se mudó a Pilar y no viene a Capital, aunque no me dió los códigos para que no se lo piratee,y así luego de pelearla 2 horas y probando diferentes comandos pude volverla a la vida,a él le hubiese llevado solo 15 minutos.Y de hardware digamos que soy un audaz en hardware de informática.Dijo Séneca, Solo se que no se nada.



OK p p p. Ya imaginaba que la macana surgió cuando quité la pila,desconocía que comandaba el BIOS. Voy a efectuar el clear cmos, solo que los jumpers en este mother están en la parte inferior de la placa,no cerca de la pila.Dispongo de los CD de instalación y distribución de conexionado de esa placa Assus, identificaré que jumper deberé cambiar de  lugar por 15 seg. Ahora me voy a cenar y los tendré al tanto.Sugerencias muy bien valoradas por mí que no arrimo siquiera a la escala de aprendiz, pero me defino como selfmade technician. Tomaaa..


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 9, 2014)

Este que planteas, no se soluciona con  un XP booteable, es cláramente un problema de hard, pero(salvo lo de la pila) no repondes a mis preguntas.

Por otra parte, debieras ser más preciso en tus respuestas, no quiero sonar agresivo, pero fallas hasta en la cita, "Solo se que no se nada" es la frase más célebre de Sócrates.


----------



## analogico (Sep 9, 2014)

seguro que era ddr2 

una vez conoci un caso parecido  

tampoco arrancaba  
una memoria ddr1 en un socket ddr2   son del mismo tamaño

de hecho nunca mas  arranco

edit si el disco es el malo

puede que se demore en arrancar asi que desconecta el disco


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 9, 2014)

osky440 dijo:


> No tengo conocimientos de soft,sin embargo cuando una vez mi máquina se emperro, recurrí al Windows XP que me grabo en DVD el técnico en informática que me la atendía,ahora se mudó a Pilar y no viene a Capital, aunque no me dió los códigos para que no se lo piratee,y así luego de pelearla 2 horas y probando diferentes comandos pude volverla a la vida,a él le hubiese llevado solo 15 minutos.Y de hardware digamos que soy un audaz en hardware de informática.Dijo Séneca, Solo se que no se nada.
> 
> 
> 
> OK p p p. Ya imaginaba que la macana surgió cuando quité la pila,desconocía que comandaba el BIOS. Voy a efectuar el clear cmos, solo que los jumpers en este mother están en la parte inferior de la placa,no cerca de la pila.Dispongo de los CD de instalación y distribución de conexionado de esa placa Assus, identificaré que jumper deberé cambiar de  lugar por 15 seg. Ahora me voy a cenar y los tendré al tanto.Sugerencias muy bien valoradas por mí que no arrimo siquiera a la escala de aprendiz, pero me defino como selfmade technician. Tomaaa..



Quédate tranquilo, todos alguna vez comenzamos de cero.





analogico dijo:


> seguro que era ddr2
> 
> una vez conoci un caso parecido
> 
> ...




**Pero la muesca esta algunos milímetros corrida.*


----------



## osky440 (Sep 9, 2014)

Me equivoqué de filósofo, en efecto fué Socrates no Séneca. Intento ser los mas claro posible en las respuestas, de ahí que a algunos colegas les resulte dificil comprender lo que leen, realmente me exede.Fuí claro, con el tema de la pila,la quite, la medí estaba muy bién y volví a colocarla al dia siguiente, que es lo no que no está claro?. Con respecto a las memoria en ningún momento indiqué que disponiá ya de la memoria de 2Gb para instalarla, como un colega aseguró. En todo caso se me puede achacar que formulo el planteo central de manera segmentada y de a cuentagotas y los colegas tienen que poner la voluntad de "unir las partes" en lo que voy agregando a medida que leo las sugerencias.


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 9, 2014)

Todo bién, ya te contesté arriba (porque mientras editabas, yo escribía lo otro) "Quédate tranquilo, todos alguna vez comenzamos de cero"

Haz las pruebas que te dije.
Y lo que te dijo analógico, *no es mala idea*.

Saludos.


----------



## osky440 (Sep 9, 2014)

Colegas Vualah, ARRANCO. Describo: quité la memo de 512KB para verificar que es DDR2, y así es, volví a colocarla hasta escuchar el clic de ambos ganchos, conecté monitor, cable de línea, y arrancó, pero como antes continúa arrojando : Invalid BOOT_INI file
                                        Iniciando desde C:\Windows\
Gracias a todos por su colaboración, y estoy aquí por cualquier duda en el campo de Electromedicina, que es mi especialidad.Preparador de Instrumental Científico en Electrofisiología.


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 9, 2014)

Enhorabuena.

Se escribe *voilà*, es francés.

No pude evitar corregirte eso.

En cuanto al boot.ini, no me queda claro, ¿el windows arranca o no?

Saludos.


----------



## papirrin (Sep 9, 2014)

mmm. ahi va una sugerencia  dale un chkdsk (al disco obvio) y busca en google como reparar el Boot.ini


----------



## osky440 (Sep 9, 2014)

Si p p p el Windows lo carga pero con las leyendas de errores que describo arriba y no deseo reiterar.Y si estudié francés en Colegio San Jose pero hace más de 60 años, además de latín. Gracias por la corrección


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 9, 2014)

Entonces lo que te sugiere papirrín, es correcto, puede serte útil.


----------



## analogico (Sep 9, 2014)

osky440 dijo:


> Si p p p el Windows lo carga pero con las leyendas de errores que describo arriba y no deseo reiterar.Y si estudié francés en Colegio San Jose pero hace más de 60 años, además de latín. Gracias por la corrección



y funciono la memoria  de 2Gb


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 9, 2014)

Después de todo lo hablado, me surge una pregunta, ¿qué windows tienes?

Te lo pregunto, porque de ser XP, con un giga y medio, debiera sobrarte memoria.


----------



## papirrin (Sep 9, 2014)

analogico dijo:


> y funciono la memoria  de 2Gb



No, segun entendi nunca hubo una memoria de 2GB, nada mas era para despistar al enemigo


----------



## morta (Sep 10, 2014)

Sugiero con el manual del mother en la mano desenchufarla, mover el jumper del clean cmos para borrar el bios, ver cual es el banco 1 de la ram, instalar la memoria de 512, luego volver a colocar el jumper en la posición normal enchufarla y encenderla y ver si hace algún pitido.


----------



## PiP0x (Sep 23, 2014)

Si te animas saca todos los datos y reinstala windows, se te acaban los errores. Creo que es mas facil reinstalar que reparar cualquier windows mañoso.


----------



## osky440 (Sep 24, 2014)

p p p dijo:


> Después de todo lo hablado, me surge una pregunta, ¿qué windows tienes?
> 
> Te lo pregunto, porque de ser XP, con un giga y medio, debiera sobrarte memoria.



Si p p p, es un Windows XP, con un giga y medio de memoria.Mi objetivo es lograr mayor velocidad de acceso cuando navego. En mi notebook Tosh, la ensamblan con 2 gigas de memoria,era lenta para abrir todo, compré una DDR3, 1330 Mhz de dos gigas Kings usada, la instalé, y la diferencia es notable. Desde mi ignorancia, quiero replicar el mismo procedimiento en mi desktop, para ver si mejora en velocidad. Comento que mi disco es de 80 gigas y están ocupados 78, me quedan solo dos gigas disponibles.


----------



## analogico (Sep 24, 2014)

osky440 dijo:


> Si p p p, es un Windows XP, con un giga y medio de memoria.Mi objetivo es lograr mayor velocidad de acceso cuando navego. En mi notebook Tosh, la ensamblan con 2 gigas de memoria,era lenta para abrir todo, compré una DDR3, 1330 Mhz de dos gigas Kings usada, la instalé, y la diferencia es notable. Desde mi ignorancia, quiero replicar el mismo procedimiento en mi desktop, para ver si mejora en velocidad. Comento que mi disco es de 80 gigas y están ocupados 78, me quedan solo dos gigas disponibles.



pero eso es solo si falta ram
mira el *administrador de tareas* cuanta es la ram usada y eso comparalo con la ram instalada
si la usa casi toda es lento y si usa mas de la instalada entonces el sistema es leeeeeeeeento   
y en esos casos si te conviene agregar mas tarjetas de ram 

pero por lo que cuentas
el disco duro esta malo     
el disco  duro esta fragmentado
o tu sistem operativo esta infectado

tambien mira la temperatura del cpu  no debe ser mas de 50º
como usas windows eso se con un programa llamada AIDA64 o el EVEREST
que es el mismo pero antiguo
si lo consiges revisa tambien  la seccion SMART 

si tu placa soporta sata quizas lo que necesite es un nuevo disco duro 
o mas aun si tu maquina soporta windows 7 puedes usar un* disco ssd*


----------



## papirrin (Sep 24, 2014)

> Mi objetivo es lograr mayor velocidad de acceso cuando navego.


 a veces no solo es necesario cambiar una sola cosa para obtener mayor velocidad...

imagina que a un auto como un VW sedan, le pones llantas deportivas... no por eso va a correr mucho mas ¿o si?

tienes que ver de que velocidad es tu CPU, WIFI, disco duro, Memoria, tarjeta de video etc.

si quieres que tus compus tengan la misma velocidad de navegacion, compara sus dispositivos y cambia el que mas lento en comparacion tenga,a demas de verificar eso del sistema operativo y espacio de disco duro porque 2G libres es muuuuy poco.


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 24, 2014)

Hola osky440, lo que me dices es en realidad una buena noticia, porque si tienes WXP, y un giga de memoria tienes suficiente para que la máquina trabaje holgada.
Pero te recomiendo que guardes en CD o DVD, la información que tengas en el HD.
Luego de eso, me comentas para darte los pasos siguientes.
Esto de darte la información acotada, es para no saturarte.

Saludos.


----------



## osky440 (Sep 24, 2014)

Acertados los comentarios de analogico y papirrin. La temperatura del cpu es de 28C, ejecuté Aida64 y dió bién:Memo física total:1407Mb,usada:1219Gb,uso:87%. Archivo de Intercambio:Total:3,307Gb,usada:1.123Gb,disponible:2,183Gb,uso:36%, revisé la sección Smart en Aida64 y dió bién,sin conflictos. Desfragmenté el rígido y arrojó:Cap.:74,53Gb,Libre:6,29Gb, esp.libre:8%
Pero surge esta duda: para ejecutar un clear cmos, debo primero identificar en el MB el jumper correcto en la Asus P5VD2-VM SE, me encuentro con 2(dos) jumpers, uno indica PS2 y el otro CLRTC, antes de desconectar la alimentación, retirar las memorias:512  y 1024 de sus slots, y proceder a cambiar de posición el jumper correcto durante 15 segundos y ver si se configuró correctamente para el arranque (booteo), no se cual de los dos es. Se agradecerá algun aporte, por lo que realizé entiendo que no necesito agregar mas memoria.Mi Windows es XP, SP3. No puedo hacer un upgrade, solo cambiar la MB, y un micro deble núcleo, si quiero migrar al Windows seven ú 8. Me conformo con lo que tengo, no soy un gamer.


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 24, 2014)

*Seguramente es la que dice CLRTC*, el otro debe habilitar el puerto PS2.
De todos modos te recuerdo que eso se hace con la máquina desconectada de la energía.

Te recomiendo que no migres de sistema operativo, porque a partir de ese momento, *sí tendrás mayores requerimientos de hardware.
*
Por cierto, ¿leíste mi anterior mensaje?


----------



## papirrin (Sep 24, 2014)

Definitivamente P P P tiene razon,con ese disco duro apenas el XP.


----------



## osky440 (Sep 24, 2014)

Sí p p p, leí tu anterior mensaje. No migraré, sigo con el XP, y el mismo MB e idéntico microprocesador Celerón 420, algunos colegas posiblemente se burlarán pues mi configuración la situarían en la era paleontológica informática, digo yó, si durante 7 años me dió buenos resultados esta configuración, para qué modificar el S.O. si no hay problemas graves ó de dificil solución. Recuerdo hace mese haber entrado a la página de Microsoft al finalizar el ciclo de vida del XP, hice una revisión de mis parámetros de harware y software para buscar compatibilidad si desearía pasar al W7 ó W8, y dió un desastre, tendría que practicamente cambiar la máquina completa .



Pregunto a los colegas generosos por brindarme su tiempo. Vale la pena que adquiera una placa de video de 1 Gb con salida HDMI a la desktop para acoplarla, cable mediante a mi LCD Phil. de 32" año 2010, ó sería como decimos por aquí no vale la pena gastar pólvora en chimangos.


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 24, 2014)

Ni vale la pena, ni es práctico.
¿Quieres seguir las instrucciones que te pienso dar?
La idea, es que una vez que hayas guardado todo artchivo importante, puedas reinstalar el windows.
*Pero aunque no hicieras eso, hay ciertas configuraciones que te mejorarían el rendimiento de modo notable.*
Pero ese notable, es si se aplican varias configuraciones juntas.
Por eso lo de darte la información acotada.
Desde ya te anticipo, que debes instalar el partition magic, previo guardar un estado en el restaurador de sistema.

Pero....... 
 de a poco.

Saludos.

PD: Mi máquina es más vieja que la tuya, y con un solo giga, y mientras navego, tengo abierto el word,el block de notas,  veo algún video en youtube, y hasta bajo alguno con el tubecatcher.


----------



## osky440 (Sep 24, 2014)

p p p. Gracias por tu tiempo, aún no procedí a realizar el clear cmos, de mañana la mente está mas despejada, temo en esta hora hacer desastres. Seguiría tus indicaciones si tuviese disponible el cd de instalación del WXP con las claves, tengo el DVD grabado del XP, que entiendo son 25 caracteres alfanuméricos, ocurre que el técnico en informática que atendía mi desktop tuvo la gentileza, así se lo pedí, de grabarme en un DVD el  WXP, pero no me facilitó las claves de acceso para instalar el S.O. Por otra parte, anduve husmeando un poco y descargé el patition manager para ver de que se trata. Aún no guardé los archivos importantes.


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 24, 2014)

Hola osky440 , *dijiste que la máquina arrancó*, y si te reconoció las memorias, *no necesitas hacer el clear cmos.*

El programa se llama “PartitionMagic”(*no manager*), con la versión  8.0 tienes más que suficiente.

Como te dije en el mensaje anterior, si el procedimiento que te voy a indicar paso a paso se realiza bien, y si el Windows está relativamente bien, *no será necesario reinstalarlo.
*


----------



## hellfire4 (Sep 24, 2014)

osky440 dijo:


> Sí p p p, leí tu anterior mensaje. No migraré, sigo con el XP, y el mismo MB e idéntico microprocesador Celerón 420, algunos colegas posiblemente se burlarán pues mi configuración la situarían en la era paleontológica informática, digo yó, si durante 7 años me dió buenos resultados esta configuración, para qué modificar el S.O. si no hay problemas graves ó de dificil solución. Recuerdo hace mese haber entrado a la página de Microsoft al finalizar el ciclo de vida del XP, hice una revisión de mis parámetros de harware y software para buscar compatibilidad si desearía pasar al W7 ó W8, y dió un desastre, tendría que practicamente cambiar la máquina completa .
> 
> 
> 
> Pregunto a los colegas generosos por brindarme su tiempo. Vale la pena que adquiera una placa de video de 1 Gb con salida HDMI a la desktop para acoplarla, cable mediante a mi LCD Phil. de 32" año 2010, ó sería como decimos por aquí no vale la pena gastar pólvora en chimangos.



Pero me parece muy bien lo tuyo, mira que dejarse intimidar por aquellos que crítican un sistema operativo porque no es de su agrado, en fin. Yo siempre he sido respetuoso con eso de la elección de cada uno sobre el sistema operativo a usar, sea por gusto, necesidad, o cualquier otra razón, y no andaría diciendo, por dar un ejemplo burdo: "Como puede ser que aún este usando el sistema Juan de los Palotes soft, mejor pasate al de Pirulo Juarez Systems que es mucho mejor". Y siguiendo, por dar un ejemplo, mi notebook tenía originalmente el vista, pero daba muchos quebraderos de cabeza, probe con el 7, anduvo bien, pero por cuestiones de emplear programas pesados como el Adobe Encore 4, que con el 7, necesitaria mucha más ramm para correr sus versiones posteriores, termine consiguiendo un win xp segunda edición con el Sp3 y los driver sata incorporados, y claro, luego me las arregle con un buscador de controladores para cada cosa que hizo falta. 
Este...respecto a la configuración, lo tengo con todos los temas visuales desactivados, o sea, priorizo el rendimiento ante la estetica (si, lo tengo feo, con las barras grises y sin fondo).
Por cierto, suerte desde ya con tus cuestiones, y espero que halles pronto las soluciones





papirrin dijo:


> a veces no solo es necesario cambiar una sola cosa para obtener mayor velocidad...
> 
> imagina que a un auto como un VW sedan, le pones llantas deportivas... no por eso va a correr mucho mas ¿o si?
> 
> ...



Es cierto, todo tiene que ver con todo, sino me equivoco, ya que lo mio es más por cuestión de experiencia que por saber de estudios tecnicos, como este configurado el sistema operativo también tiene que ver, más que nada por tener o no cuestiones visuales del mismo, y el tema de efectuar de vez en cuando una limpieza de lo navegado con alguno que otro programa, como el cccleaner (particularmente, justamente por experienca, la limpieza de registro con ese programa no la recomiendo, a menos que sepas bien lo que haces, pero si la limpieza de datos de navegación). E incluso agregaria cuestiones como que no hacer falta tener 3 programas para reproducir musica, 4 para hacer grabaciones, 4 para ver videos, etc.  
E incluso hacer cierto mantenimiendo cuando borras muchas cosas, como una defragmentación. 
Bueno, no sé, me imagino que muchos esas cosas ya las sabran, aunque para serles sincero, me he topado con varios (con personas cara a cara, eh, no gente de este foro, no se vayan a confundir) que me dicen que su computadora les anda mal, y cuando les pregunto sobre si le hacen cierto mantenimiento, ni saben lo que es eso.


----------



## analogico (Sep 24, 2014)

osky440 dijo:


> entiendo son 25 caracteres alfanuméricos


eso tambien lo puedes  ver con el aida64   existen varios programas para ver esos esos caracteres



de hecho ese es un procedimiento un poco largo
ademas del cd son varios programas ademas que necesitarias
codecs java un navegador  flasplayer uno de oficina
un antivirus
los drivers


si el cd tiene el sp3 integrado si no  se debe bajar
y otro disco duro para respaldar informacion

y antes de emprender esa tarea  es necesario tener todos los elementos


revise la pagina de tu placa y no tienen soporte para 7  por parte de Asus
pero por parte de VIA  si tiene soporte
por lo que teoricamente se puede
sin embargo tu cpu tienen un solo nucleo asi que no conviene

de todos modos estan los manuales de la placa donde dice que hace cada pin
https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P5VD2VM_SE/HelpDesk_Manual/


de la tarjeta de video la placa madre dice que es una pcie 16x asi que teoricamente  se puede
una nueva    ahora todas las tarjetas son  pcie 
solo quedaria buscar una con drivers para XP y que fuera de bajo consumo

pero si la tele tiene conexion vga conectala por vga
al lado del vga tiene otro conector verde ese es el de audio
necesitarias otro cable


 ahora 80gb es muy poco no estaria de mas un nuevo disco duro
y si algun dia cambias el pc es reutilizable




y cuidado con el partitionmagic  es peligroso  si no sabes


----------

